# Golden Retriever Grooming



## Linz (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey everyone, I know it's going to seem like a simple question for all you experienced people... but I have never had a longer hair dog.
I recently got a 3 year old Golden and he sheds like nobody's business. His fur is pretty long, fine, and thin except for around his rear end and tail. Those areas are thick and coarse. Can anyone give me any advice on what kid of brush or tools to use on him to reduce shedding? 
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

A good slicker, comb and sheding rake will get out most of the hair.

Im sure many will say it. A furminator. Honestly dont bother and save your money. Its a great tool, but not great for long haired dogs. 

Also taking him in to a groomers every 3 months or so will really help as well, since a good bath and a good blow out by a HV dryer will do wonders.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Max had a long thin coat that refused to come out when brushed. The house was completely covered with his super fine spider webby fuzz however. Agree, the furminator isn't a good idea. Try a metal flea comb and comb starting at the feet up so you are combing through already combed fur to remove undercoat that needs to come out. Baths didn't work on his hair but they are always a good idea anyway. Give a nice warm bath and take a walk to dry off if it is above about 60* outside. Several times during the walk stop and brush out the coat with something that pulls a bit, a comb maybe. Not a scratchy slicker as you will be contacting the skin, pin brush maybe though.

Max's fur is longer than ever and it isn't thin anymore. He needed more fat and protein than his premium kibble provided and his coat is magnificent now he eats prey model raw. Perhaps your good care and better food will make a big difference in how his coat behaves over the next year or so.

He is under a lot of stress right now and dogs lose hair when stressed so it is possible things will ease up over a couple of months.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll second the anti-furminator sentiment. A comb and some grooming spray will be your best friend. Crown Royal makes a good one (I haven't used it yet, but see it suggested a lot). Laser Sheen (available at farm supply stores, in the horse grooming section) is really good, too. 
If you or any other golden owners are interested in trimming paws/ears between groomings, I've had this saved in my favorites for years. 
http://www.absolutelygolden.com/golden_retriever_grooming.htm
This was probably the first grooming (breed specific) website I ever read, right when I was first learning. Since then I'm the Golden Lady in the groom room


----------



## RinseAce (Aug 16, 2010)

Like the other people are saying, a good bath will help a lot. You can achieve a groomer style bath with a pet shower. It'll help you remove all the shampoo from his coat because of the great rinsing you can do with a pet shower (handheld sprayer which attaches to a shower or a sink faucet). It'll also remove a lot of loose hair so you may want to get a hair snare as well so you do not clog your drains. A shampoo mitt with nubs will allow you to massage Max's coat as you bath him. Just be sure to dry him well afterwards, there are some nice microfiber towels on the market to get him nice and dry.


----------

